
Why Detroit residents pushed back against tree-planting - Jun8
https://grist.org/article/why-detroit-residents-pushed-back-against-tree-planting/
======
deogeo
> competing heritage narratives [..] lived experiences [..] There was distrust
> not only of the city, but of the tree planters as well [..] most of them
> white and not from Detroit

What delicate wording. If the subjects are white, such things are dubbed
racist conspiracy theories, anecdotal evidence, and xenophobia.

